# Best Place for Flea Treatment



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello!

I've been battling fleas recently in my house with D&B, i've managed to contain the outbreak but they still have one or two. We are going to indorex the house again but I frontlined them about 4 weeks ago so want to do them again. 

Firstly what's better, advantage or advocate. And secondly where's the best place to get it from?

Ta


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think they both work as well as each other going by their popularity, I use Advovate because it's wormer as well, but it's only available through prescription, I buy that from the vets then get it from Animed.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Fingers crossed you win the battle with the Indorex.

I always used to use Frontline on Frank and Seb without any issues, then I found a couple of fleas on the floor but none on the boys, no flea dirt either. Sprayed the house with Indorex and started treating them with Advocate. No flea problems since, changed about 3 years ago.

Advocate protects against fleas and worms except tape worm so would need a separate wormer for this. You will need a prescription for the Advocate.

Advantage covers just fleas, no prescription needed.

I use Advocate with Frank and Seb and worm every 3 months, they are outies.

Roman I treat with Advantage and worm every 6 months, because of his IBD vets advice not to worm as frequent in case of upsetting his tummy and only having supervised access and doesn't hunt.

I buy both from animed direct and get a prescription from my vet for the Advocate which cost approx £9 and I still make a saving but good to shop around as prices do change.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Never used advocate as its prescription only which would be a logistically nightmare! If needed i use Advantage, always effective. I have ordered from Amazon, pet meds or vetuk but is also available through fetch who do next day delivery x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm now using Broadline which is flea and a wormer it also does treat for tapeworm so no need for a separate pill! Seems fine! it is prescription only on line though.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

hmm i do worm them so i might go for the advantage flea treatment, i want to try something different from frontline because it's not done the job thoroughly. 

Luckily OH get's to do the indorex because i'm not allowed whilst pregnant


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

i'll get it from amazon so thanks for the advice


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

I use advantage just because it's easy to order online then I worm when I want.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Prinovox is good, it is made by the same company as Advocate (it is exactly the same product - even the data sheets match) but is slightly cheaper in that it comes in boxes or 4 for the price that Advocate usually costs. It's prescription only but it's sometimes cheaper to get a prescription from the vet and buy it online.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I use Advantage and order from either VetUK or Animed Direct. It's a bit cheaper on Vet UK but they charge P&P under a certain value. Tad more expensive on Animed but P&P is free. So depending on whether I need other items depends where I get it from.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Prinovox is Virbac, Advocate is Bayer.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> Prinovox is Virbac, Advocate is Bayer.


Apologies - you are absolutely right, I always get that wrong


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Aurelie said:


> Apologies - you are absolutely right, I always get that wrong


I always get 7 x 8 wrong.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> I always get 7 x 8 wrong.


7 x table was always the hardest. You are not alone. x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I always use Advantage ( on the rare occasions I use anything)
And i LOVE the 7 times table, one of my faves, 56 is such a nice number.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I use advantage and generally order from vet uk. Stitch is a hunter and worming him 3 monthly wasnt really giving him enough protection - I wont make you feel ill by telling you how I know this! I then worm him with milbemax about every 8 weeks (as advised by the vet) and this works brilliantly. For me I like to be able to flea treat and worm seperately, also the vet prices for flea treatment is ridiculously expensive


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

claire8234 said:


> I use advantage and generally order from vet uk. Stitch is a hunter and worming him 3 monthly wasnt really giving him enough protection - I wont make you feel ill by telling you how I know this! I then worm him with milbemax about every 8 weeks (as advised by the vet) and this works brilliantly. For me I like to be able to flea treat and worm seperately, also the vet prices for flea treatment is ridiculously expensive


I think worming and fleaing separately is the best way forward for the majority of cats - prolific hunters or cats overcoming a flea infestation may need doing monthly in which case using a combination product becomes more useful.

Veterinary practices cannot buy in bulk like big pharmacies and chains can.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

@Shoshannah - I wasn't knocking the vets at all, we are just on a low income at the minute so every penny counts! I always buy wormer from the vets as I prefer milbemax.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I'm now using Broadline which is flea and a wormer it also does treat for tapeworm so no need for a separate pill! Seems fine! it is prescription only on line though.


I also use Broadline. I get it straight from my vet


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I saw broadline at the vets the other day but didnt ask about it as I was busy with all the kittens. Will have to check it out


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

claire8234 said:


> I saw broadline at the vets the other day but didnt ask about it as I was busy with all the kittens. Will have to check it out


Prepare to faint from the price


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I usually have to be seated when I go to the vets lol


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

About the same price as Advocate IIRC.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

My friend was horrified this week to learn her vets had put Advocate up by almost £20! She usually pays around £40 for 6 4-10kg dog pipettes, they're now charging £60.99  
I always buy the prescription and buy online.


----------

